# hello jellos i need help identifying a style of shoe...please and thank you



## Pushpa (Mar 18, 2008)

what are these called with that chunky heel and that little platform?

if anyone knows the style i would be extremely happy to know what it is called 








tia folks


----------



## gabster_7 (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm not gonna be too much help ... but i have to say that those shoes are HOT! where did u buy them, they are exatly what i've been looking for!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 18, 2008)

they are last years tory burch pumps got them at holt awhile ago


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Chunky Heel Platform Pumps





No, serious, I think that's what they are called.  You should call/write to the company and ask or if the box has the name of the style do a search.
BTW; Really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy them.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 20, 2008)

^ they never emailed me back...oh well


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 20, 2008)

They're just pumps in general. But Ms. Z is right though if you want to be really specific. They're really cute.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmmmm...platform pump with a stacked heel?


----------



## Dani (Mar 20, 2008)

Patent stacked heel pumps


----------

